# completed  365



## paigew (Aug 18, 2014)

I recently completed my first (and last) 365 project. So much growth has come to me during this project, I am a completetly different photographer now than I was last August. I am thankful for what the challenge has done for me. I wrote a little blog post about my experience here  if your interested (with lots more pics  )

Its hard to pick my favorites to share...but I liked these a lot, I don't think I've shared them here before. 

1 

2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10 (and my last photo of the year)


----------



## limr (Aug 18, 2014)

So exciting! Beautiful pictures, too!.

I did a 365 project in 2013 and I had the same experience - I pushed myself in different ways, discovered new techniques and interests, and really developed in a way I hadn't expected.

Congrats on finishing the project!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 18, 2014)

Huge congrats Paige!  I can't even begin to imagine doing the challenge and have immense respect for you (and Lenny) for finishing!  AMAZING achievement done beautifully, I thoroughly enjoyed watching you work through it!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, I have WAY too much ADHD happening to even *think* about sticking with a project like that for an entire year! I'd be lucky to make it for a month&#8230;more likely, a week!

Congratulations! If it resulted in growth, it's definitely a good thing!


----------



## paigew (Aug 18, 2014)

limr said:


> So exciting! Beautiful pictures, too!.
> 
> I did a 365 project in 2013 and I had the same experience - I pushed myself in different ways, discovered new techniques and interests, and really developed in a way I hadn't expected.
> 
> Congrats on finishing the project!


Thank you!! I remember your project too. Have you started another? 



PixelRabbit said:


> Huge congrats Paige!  I can't even begin to imagine doing the challenge and have immense respect for you (and Lenny) for finishing!  AMAZING achievement done beautifully, I thoroughly enjoyed watching you work through it!


Thanks Judi :hug::


sm4him said:


> Wow, I have WAY too much ADHD happening to even *think* about sticking with a project like that for an entire year! I'd be lucky to make it for a month&#8230;more likely, a week!
> 
> Congratulations! If it resulted in growth, it's definitely a good thing!


Thanks! Yes it was quite the challenge, there is a reason why it was my first AND last


----------



## ronlane (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats Paige. And I thought that my 30 day challenge was going to kill me.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats! Like really ....I think I could never do 365


----------



## paigew (Aug 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Congrats Paige. And I thought that my 30 day challenge was going to kill me.





mmaria said:


> Congrats! Like really ....I think I could never do 365


Thanks guys  I never thought I could do one either, I have actually started probably 3 times before. What gave  me the push was upgrading from my t3i to 5d markiii. I really wanted to learn it inside/out


----------



## pthrift (Aug 18, 2014)

> Thanks guys  I never thought I could do one either, I have actually started probably 3 times before. What gave  me the push was upgrading from my t3i to 5d markiii. I really wanted to learn it inside/out



Seems like that was a great way to learn it!


----------



## limr (Aug 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > So exciting! Beautiful pictures, too!.
> ...



Not yet, but I've thought about doing a 52 Rolls project - one roll of film per week. That could be interesting.


----------



## paigew (Aug 19, 2014)

limr said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Do it   My next project is a creative/collaborative blog exlporing different techniques/challenges.  I had plans to explore new techniques during my 365, but the thing about doing a 365 is it leaves little time to plan out shoots/ideas!


----------



## nugentch (Aug 21, 2014)

My birthday is tomorrow and this thread has given the motivation to give this project a try.  We'll see how far I make it.  I have a tendency to bounce from one half finished project to the next.  Maybe this could be therapeutic?


----------



## paigew (Aug 22, 2014)

nugentch said:


> My birthday is tomorrow and this thread has given the motivation to give this project a try.  We'll see how far I make it.  I have a tendency to bounce from one half finished project to the next.  Maybe this could be therapeutic?


Well happy birthday to you  Mine is tomorrow :cheers: Good luck on your 365


----------



## pthrift (Aug 22, 2014)

paigew said:


> nugentch said:
> 
> 
> > My birthday is tomorrow and this thread has given the motivation to give this project a try.  We'll see how far I make it.  I have a tendency to bounce from one half finished project to the next.  Maybe this could be therapeutic?
> ...


My birthday is also Aug 23. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------

